

Ask HN: Does a sitle like vocabulary.com make money? - ramblerman

the site in question is : http://www.vocabulary.com/<p>It works well, gives you a daily quiz, and has achievements and graphs to keep you going.<p>I'm considering building something similar for my native language, when I started thinking about money.<p>I can't find ads, premium memberships. Yet I assume their user base is substantial. They also bought a great domain name. So do they have a business model? Or just a hobbyist on steroids?
======
grah4
It is run by thinkmap.com and doesn't look like a for-profit project.

Here is the launch press release:
<http://www.thinkmap.com/pressrelease.jsp?id=1290>

